
Show HN: My First (Useless but Successful) Neural Network - seisvelas
https://gist.github.com/seisvelas/0d68e3639012356fe2b7169229409869
======
seisvelas
I know it's super basic, but if anyone has critiques of how it could be
improved I'd be glad to hear!

I'm also very interested in small, tiny problems slightly harder than this
that a total beginner like me could tackle.

